

Ask HN: Karma not adding up - tonteldoos

Hi all,<p>Not sure if this is the right forum for it, but since about last week, I&#x27;ve noticed that my karma points do not seem to be updating correctly, based on a couple of posts and upvotes (no downvotes that I&#x27;m aware of).  So far, I can&#x27;t find any pattern in how it does or does not go up.<p>Is there anything in the karma system that I&#x27;m missing?
======
dang
Please send questions like this to hn@ycombinator.com.

